# 1.bike-orange CTF Marathon in Schleswig-Holstein am 13.03.05



## schraeuble (29. Dezember 2004)

Moin von der RG Kiel....

Im Rahmen der CTF Serie (MTB+Crossräder) veranstaltet die RG Kiel ihre 2.Baltic-CTF in Felde bei Kiel. Im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung findet auch der erstmals gefahrenden CTF Marathon in Schleswig-Holstein statt.

Die RG Kiel richtet am 13.03.05 im Rahmen einer ganzen CTF-Serie des Radsportverbandes Schleswig-Holstein in Felde die Baltic-CTF aus.
Unser Organisationsleiter Carsten Scheibe hat für Euch eine neue CTF-Strecke auf Basis der letzten Baltic-CTF kreiert. Hinzukommen völlig neue Streckenabschnitte und erstmals ein CTF-Marathon über 90 km. Entstanden ist eine wunder-schöne Strecke mit tollen landschaftlichen Impressionen, auf der nicht nur die Kondition sondern auch das Auge gefordert ist. Es wird eine durch unsere mountain-bikeerfahrenen Vereinsmitglieder geführte Veranstaltung werden. Die 36 km Runde wird die Genies-ser- und Einsteigertour, bei der auf das leistungsschwächste Mitglied in der Gruppe Rücksicht genom-men wird. Hingegen wird die 66 km Runde in  mehreren Leistungs-gruppen angeboten. Der erstmals ausgeführte Marathon ist etwas für die Punktemacher und Leute, die sich schon richtig vorbereitet haben. Nur die Marathonisti wer-den einzelne ganz kleine Streckenabschnitte doppelt befahren. Ansonsten bieten wir Euch nur einmal gefahrene Trails an. Hier ist was für jeden dabei. Die erste und schnellste Gruppe der 66km Runde ist für Fahrer gedacht, die zwar keine Marathondistanz fahren wol-len, es aber trotzdem ordentlich krachen lassen wollen. Zurückfal-lende Teilnehmer werden dann von den folgenden Gruppen aufgefangen. Die letzte Gruppe dient als Auffanggruppe, damit niemand al-leine fahren muss und heil im Ziel ankommt. Wir freuen uns auf zahl-reiche Teilnehmer, die mit Spaß und Freude auf dem MTB oder Crossrad die Wintersaison verlassen wollen. Um alles ein bisschen besser planen zu können, bitten wir Euch um eine zeitige Anmel-dung, vor allem auch für unseren Marathon, denn hier ist die Star-terzahl von besonderer Bedeutung für die Organisation. 

Auf unserer Homepage bieten wir Euch eine Woche vor der Veran-staltung auch GPS-Dateien für die verschiedenen Streckenlängen zum Downloaden an.

===========================================================
*Veranstaltung:* 
Baltic CTF 2005
1.bike-orange CTF Marathon

*Termin: 13.03.05* 
Start: 10:00 Uhr 
Start Marathon 09:30 Uhr

*Ort:* Felde/ Schule 

*Strecken:* 36, 66, 90 km

*Preis:* Vereinsmitglieder 3 und Nichtmitglieder 8

Meldeadresse: [email protected]

Radsportgemeinschaft Kiel von 1896 e.V.
c/o Carsten Scheibe
Helsinkistraße 162
24109 Kiel
Fax: 0431-7163-8530

Infos unter http://www.rg-kiel.de


----------



## Beppo (6. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,
guter Hinweis, hört sich gut an.  
Der Termin ist notiert...

sodenn, bis dann
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (6. Januar 2005)

Huhuuu
mal ne Frage brauch man da sonne CTF-Karte (lizenz???)
Oder muss man in nem Veren sein??
Würd da gern mit nem Kumpel mitfahren, wenn es auch freie Meldungen gibt.Achja und was kostets, hängt das von der Teilnehemerzahl ab?
Gibts da n ca. - Betrag?

Wie gesagt, Interesse scho, frage ist halt nur ob es geht


----------



## OBRADY (6. Januar 2005)

Tach...

Ich werde auch mitfahren.Vieleicht finden sich ja noch weitere Hamburger Mitstreiter/innen....dann wirds lustiger...

Machen wir halt mal den Norden unsicher...

Anja


----------



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2005)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach...
> 
> Ich werde auch mitfahren.Vieleicht finden sich ja noch weitere Hamburger Mitstreiter/innen....dann wirds lustiger...


66km, mittlere Gruppe wäre meine Wahl (da kann ich dann noch eine Gruppe nach hinten fallen)!  


			
				OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir halt mal den Norden unsicher...


Auf an den Polarkreis ...


----------



## austinpowers (6. Januar 2005)

Der Austin wird wohl auch dabeisein !  

Bei der Strecke bin ich mir noch net sicher - hängt wohl eher von den mitfahrenden Kumpels ab ...   

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## Alan (6. Januar 2005)

Je nachdem, wie und wann genau ich von Malle  wiederkomme, bin ich auch dabei. Nach zwei Wochen schmalen Reifen müssten die breiteren dann ja auch mal wieder zu ihrem Recht kommen. 

D.


----------



## schraeuble (7. Januar 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuuu
> mal ne Frage brauch man da sonne CTF-Karte (lizenz???)
> Oder muss man in nem Veren sein??
> Würd da gern mit nem Kumpel mitfahren, wenn es auch freie Meldungen gibt.Achja und was kostets, hängt das von der Teilnehemerzahl ab?
> ...




anmeldung vorher wäre mega wichtig, damit wir uns auf die Teilnehmer Anzahl abstimmen können. Vereinsmitglieder 3 und Nichtmitglieder 5


----------



## Kaiowana (7. Januar 2005)

Moin moin,
Tine und ich haben den Termin schon "auf der Reihe"   
Vor allem die 90KM hören sich gut an - wahrscheinlich werde ich die fahren.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Januar 2005)

Dieser verflixte Gruppenzwang. Des weiteren verpflichtet die Mitgliedschaft im Team Normal. 66km kann man ja mal probieren. Auffanggruppe ich komme....


----------



## BiermannFreund (7. Januar 2005)

Zusage bekommste auf jedenfall per Mail 
Bin aus Kiel, bzw. näheres Umland (Molfsee) und die Gelgenheit muss ich mal nutzen.
Hab ja erst seit neustem wieder n Rad und scho ewig keine längere Tour mehr gemacht 
Da sind die 35km scho ne Ganze Ecke *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraeuble (10. Januar 2005)

schraeuble schrieb:
			
		

> anmeldung vorher wäre mega wichtig, damit wir uns auf die Teilnehmer Anzahl abstimmen können. Vereinsmitglieder 3 und Nichtmitglieder 5



Kleine Preisänderung, da wir im ganzen 9 CTF's in Schleswig-Holstein haben wurde ab 2005 für alle Veranstaltungen neue einheitliche Startgelder festgelegt.

Vereins-/Verbandsmitglieder 3 Euro
Nichtmitglieder 8 Euro


----------



## schraeuble (10. Januar 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Zusage bekommste auf jedenfall per Mail
> Bin aus Kiel, bzw. näheres Umland (Molfsee) und die Gelgenheit muss ich mal nutzen.
> Hab ja erst seit neustem wieder n Rad und scho ewig keine längere Tour mehr gemacht
> Da sind die 35km scho ne Ganze Ecke *G*



Bei der 36er biste bei den Guides Arne und Baumi in sehr guten Händen, da bleibt keiner liegen, wirst bestens motiviert von den beiden und es bleibt definitiv keiner auf der Strecke, halt ne reine Geniesser Runde, die 36er !


----------



## JanV (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte auch gern mitfahren, aber als Autolose MTBer gestaltet sich da ne Problemchen   

Bietet irgenjemanden von den Hamburger mir und meine Bike Transport an??    Bin bereit Sprittkosten zu teilen, wird immerhin billiger sein als ne Zugticket, und einfacher auch noch..  

Angebote sind per PM wilkommen   

Gruß

Jan

Oh ja Wohnwagen habe ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Tracer (11. Januar 2005)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei!
Gruß
Willy


----------



## schraeuble (12. Januar 2005)

Es wäre schon ganz nett, wenn ihr euch per Mail anmelden würdet !

Es besteht zwar keine Meldepflicht, aber für uns als Veranstalter können wir so ungefähr planen, das dreht sich um die Versorgung an den verschiedenen Depots.
Keine Angst, auch bei Nichterscheinen trotz Meldung per Mail oder FAX wird es zu keinen Regressansprüchen kommen.....


----------



## schraeuble (12. Januar 2005)

Hier mal einige Streckenimpressionen von der 66er und 90er Strecke:

*Abfahrt vom Tüteberg:*






*Sprung über den Bach*undefined






*Brücke über einen anderen Bauch, sieht nur harmlos aus !*undefined






*Abendsonne bei Gut Bossee*undefined


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (13. Januar 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte auch gern mitfahren, aber als Autolose MTBer gestaltet sich da ne Problemchen
> 
> ...




Also wenn Du mit dem Zug nach Kiel fährst kann Dich garantiert wer mitnehmen *G*
Evtl. könntest Du sonst auch noch die letzten 15 KM nach felde auch schon fahren *GGG*
Oder ich hol Dich da dann ab 
Sonne Geschichten lassen sich da sicher planen, wenn keiner aus Hamburg kommt


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

90 km hören sich zunächst mal ganz gut an, aber wie hoch ist der Asphalt-
Anteil ? Etwa so hoch wie bei der Nikolaus-CTF, oder sogar noch mehr??

Gruss


----------



## bodo bagger (23. Januar 2005)

na als alter rg-ler werd ich die gelegenheit mal nutzen um bisschen kondi zu bolzen, so für den ddd bereich.

so long


----------



## Marec (24. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich werde mich dann wohl für die mittlere Tour anmelden. Kann evtl. noch jemanden mitnehmen, falls es was wird.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Marec


----------



## schraeuble (2. Februar 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> 90 km hören sich zunächst mal ganz gut an, aber wie hoch ist der Asphalt-
> Anteil ? Etwa so hoch wie bei der Nikolaus-CTF, oder sogar noch mehr??
> ...



Moin Torsten,
Asphaltanteile gehören einfach dazu, du kennst dich ja in unseren Gegenden ganz gut aus....man muß halt ab und zu die Trails mit diesen Aspahltstücken verbinden um eine reibungslose Strecke zu bekommen. Ich denke mal so wie ich die Strecke gebaut habe, liegt der Asphaltanteil bei der 90 km Strecke bei ca. 10%.   
Ich denke mal selbst bei dem MTB-Marathon in Willingen hast du diesen doch fairen Asphaltanteil drin.

Dafür haben wir wie keine andere CTF in S-H die schönsten und nettesten Trails sowie die meisten Höhenmeter drin. Der Boden ist wenn vorher Regen gefallen ist auch nicht ohne. Uns machen immer wieder die Forstbetriebe mit ihren großen Fahrzeugen große Sorgen, und dann ist es nicht ohne gerade mit ner guten Krafteinteilung klar zu kommen.


----------



## schraeuble (9. Februar 2005)

Wir sind am Samstag den 05.02.05 die 68er Runder abgefahren und haben diese per GPS erfasst, der Boden war aufgeweicht und es war nicht gerade Kräfteschonend. Ergebnis satte 820 hm und das bei uns im Norden !

Die GPS Daten werden eine Woche vor der Veranstaltung ins Netz gestellt zum downloaden. Wer ein GPS Gerät hat, kann die Strecke dann auch ohne Guides vom Start an abfahren. Die 36er und die Marathonstrecke werden ebenfalls noch erfaßt.

Bilder findet ihr unter :Forum RG Kiel Album


----------



## Silvi (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Jahr 2005 steht unter dem Motto "Initiative zeigen" und folglich wird die Hamburger Vertretung immer grösser....

Andre und ich sind natürlich auch dabei. Und in Sachen Wetter: Alles wird gut oder bis dahin haben wir bestimmt die 10-Grad-Grenze erreicht!   

Silvi


----------



## schraeuble (22. Februar 2005)

Drückt lieber die Daumen das es bis dahin noch wieder richtig friert, das kommt für die Strecke einfach besser, sonst zerrt das unheimlich an der Kondition, ansonsten werdet ihr an drei Versorgungspunkten ja gut versorgt.

Aus den Erfahrungen vom Abfahren ist es wirklich besser das es friert, dann sind die Forstwege besser befahrbar.


----------



## schraeuble (1. März 2005)

Bitte lest immer wieder auf unserer HP nach, wie der Stand der Dinge ist !
Das Wetter macht hier oben zur Zeit wenig möglich, streichen werden wir den Termin nicht ! Aber es kann zu Streckenänderungen kommen !


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. März 2005)

Also wenn es nicht total vermatscht ist, dann haste meine zusage 
Aber ich hatte wenig Lust auf 36 (der vielelicht auch 66) Km Schlammschlacht 
Also nicht böse sein, wenn ich dann doch noch abspringe, so wir heute wär gutes wetter.
hab vorhin 40 km geschafft ohne große probleme (einen Platten, man, UST is doch net alles )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (10. März 2005)

Moin Moin,
wie ist denn der allgemeine Trend der Hamburger Biker´s zu dieser herrlichen landschaftlich reizvollen   Veranstalltung . 
Hab´ ich da etwas von einer gewissen Gruppendynamik oder so gelesen?
Denn mal "Butter bei die Fische"   
Der Frost macht zur Zeit wohl wieder "alles fahrbar  " Wie siehts denn vor Ort aus? Die HP von der RG-Kiel  gibt nicht sehr viel her. Etwas Sorgen um ein paar Trails...Stollenreifen werden empfohlen  Müssen wir unseren Freischwimmeraufnäher mitbringen oder die 1,5" Schlamm-Pellen montieren?  
Nun, laut HP soll´s am Samstag gegen 15.00 Uhr ein GO geben  
Schaun wir mal. 
Sodenn, bis dann. Ich muß weg...
Beppo


----------



## Schillerlocke (10. März 2005)

Ich werde auf jedenfall mitfahren!!!


----------



## Tracer (10. März 2005)

....wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich und IGD bestimmt auch Teilnehmen!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## ouchylove (11. März 2005)

hallo,

also ich komme auch mit ... wenn das Wetter einigermassen stimmt  Anja (Obrady) wollte meines Wissens auch kommen und Alan auch ...

Also, heute sieht das Wetter allerdings mehr als bescheiden aus 

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Silvi (11. März 2005)

Wir hatten eigentlich auch vor am Sonntag nach Kiel zufahren. Allerdings lassen die Wettervorhersagen nichts Gutes ahnen. Wir entscheiden daher sehr kurzfristig, ob wir mitfahren.

Silvi


----------



## Alan (11. März 2005)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> und Alan auch ...
> 
> heute sieht das Wetter allerdings mehr als bescheiden aus



Morgens, 

hier ist das Wetter soweit in Ordnung, 15°, Sonnenschein. Hoffe nur, meine Beine verdauen den letzten Tag und den Wetterumschwung.  
Gebt euch mal ein bißchen Mühe mit dem Wetter.... 

Gruß in den Norden, 

Det


----------



## BiermannFreund (11. März 2005)

hier in kiel wars heute mehr als ********, hat den ganzen tag geregnet und geschneit, alles matsche...
jetzt isses einigermaßen trocken
wenn es morgen nich gutes wetter gibt und es n bissel abtrocknet, dann geb ich mir das wohl eher net
ich hab echt kein hang zu matschorgien im wald 
und nur straße fahrt ihr sicher net 
*seufz*


----------



## Hellfish (11. März 2005)

Moin!

Ich bin seit einer Woche in Kiel und werde leider nicht mitfahren.  Mein Radl steht im heimischen Keller, und außerdem bin ich morgen zum Brunchen eingeladen. 
Aber ich wünsche allen Mitfahrern ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## Beppo (11. März 2005)

Ho ho ho,
Mutter Holle schüttelt heftigst die Kissen und Meister Petrus entfleuchen lustige Winde  sieht klasse aus.    Vater Frost hält sich leider zurück. Zurück bleibt 1A Matsch  
Ich werde daher nicht quer durch die Republik düsen sondern bleibe mit meinem A, sorry B wie Bike, in dieser nicht minder matschigen Ecke des Landes und werde mich hier in die Natur stürzen...  

Ich hoffe, dass trotz der Unberechenbarkeit des Wetters es eine tolle CTF wird und freue mich auf die Berichte und die kommenden Veranstaltungen   

Sodenn, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (12. März 2005)

Hallo...

Ich schließe mich Beppo an und bleibe zu Hause.Eine Schlammpackung kann ich mir auch hier verpassen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Eurer CTF....

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (12. März 2005)

wenn der Boden noch frieren sollte, dann kämen wir................

Gruss
IGD


----------



## BiermannFreund (12. März 2005)

tut er aber nicht, es sei denn einer kommt und verteilt flüssigen stickstoff oder so auf den wegen 
wohn knapp 5 km von felde weg 
hier ham wir nun um die 0° und ab und an leichten schnee bis regen.
morgen wird es zwischen -4° und 1° (wie präzise.....) kalt und wolken(sicher auch regen?!),  gegen abend dann wohl schnee geben... 
zumindest laut wetter.com

also für mich fällt es damit wohl aus


----------



## Tracer (13. März 2005)

Boden ist gefroren......wir kommen!


----------



## Schillerlocke (13. März 2005)

Ich fahre auch gleich los.


----------



## Kaiowana (13. März 2005)

Moin moin, 
ich werde mich auch auf den Weg nach Felde machen.   
Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (13. März 2005)

Und Mädels?
Wars fahrbar?
Falls ja, ärgerlich für mich 
Aber als ich heut morgen rausgeguckt hab und es schneite, kurz darauf nieselte, dachte ich, das kann nur im Matsch enden ^_^
überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil


----------



## Kaiowana (13. März 2005)

Moin moin,   
wenn das keine nette Veranstaltung war. Mir hat es jedenfalls mächtig Spaß gemacht.   
Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 66KM bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit fahren. Willy und Doris haben mich dann doch überredet, die 66KM in der schnellen Gruppe zu fahren.   
Von Schnee über Eis bis Matsch (und ich meine richtigen Matsch!) war auf den Trails und Wegen alls dabei.    Stellenweise mußten wir unsere Bikes sogar schieben da ein Teil nicht befahrbar war. 
Es war eine richtig schön Schnee- und Schlammschlacht. Ganz nach dem Geschmack von Vadder's Ältesten.   
Kurzum: tolle Veranstaltung, gute Verpflegung und Matsch ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder und das Höhenprofil.
62KM, 17,2km/h, 560HM.


----------



## BiermannFreund (13. März 2005)

Na Gut, dassich nich doch noch gekommen bin *g*
Wenigstens hatten n paar Spaß *G*
Könnt Ihr das nicht im kommenden Jahr mal im Maiz statt im März machen? *FG*


----------



## Schillerlocke (13. März 2005)

Moin
Ich bin den Marathon gefahren und kann nur sagen Prädikat "anstrengend, aber Wertvoll   )
90 Kilometer und ein Satz Bremsklötze weg   
Gruß Schillerlocke
PS: Vielen Dank an die Kieler für eine Top vorbereitete Veranstalltung, die Leider nur von 48 Teilnehmern besucht wurde.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (13. März 2005)

Moin,

es war eine sehr gute Veranstaltung, die beiden Verpflegungsstationen waren notwendig. Ein wenig Zeit zum Verschnaufen.

Nach den ersten 20km hatten wir einen fast 20 iger Schnitt, danach verliesen mich die Kräfte. Über matschigen Acker, und endlose Schneefelder, dachte ich, bald geht gar nichts mehr. Als Willy mir einen Dextor-Energie Riegel gab, erholte ich mich ein wenig, und konnte nach der 2. Verpflegungsstation wieder an Tempo zu legen. 

Der Tour-Guide hat ein super Tempo vorgelegt und auch alle anderen waren ziemlich gut. Oder ich einfach nur zwischenzeitlich schlecht.

Vielleicht könnte man so etwas wiederholen, natürlich bei besserem Wetter.

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen Organisatoren, die ihren freien Sonntag opferten.

Doris


----------



## schraeuble (16. März 2005)

Moin aus Kiel,
ein bisschen schade das so wenige Teilnehmer da waren, im ganzen 59 Mitwirkende, davon 16 auf der Marathonstrecke. Das Wetter spielte uns arg mit und so mußten wir kurzfristig einige Stücke rausnehmen, daher waren die genannten Höhenmeter auch nicht mehr drin.
Einige Trails waren halt unbefahrbar und wurden rausgenommen, hier und da je nach Gruppe die Bergkuppen. Die Guides sollten je nach Maß der Gruppe dies und das auslassen, wichtig war eben, das alle heil ins Ziel kommen sollten.   

Ich denke, wir werden den CTF Marathon nicht mehr zu dieser Jahreszeit durchführen, eventuelle Planung steht für nächstes Jahr im Juli !

Trotzdessen bleiben wir unseren beiden CTF's in der Wintersaison treu, zu Nikolaus die Nikolaus CTF durchs Eidertal und im Feb/März wieder die Baltic CTF, dann aber mit Streckenlängen zwischen 36 und 72 km.

Es freut mich zu lesen, das es Euch Spaß gebracht hat, Anregungen, Kritik und Lob bitte bei uns auf unsere Seite RG Kiel Page, auch einige Bilders werdet ihr dort finden !   

Gruß Schraeuble


----------

